# Ivomec PLUS and sheep



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Can I give Ivomec PLUS to sheep? If so, does anyone know the dose?

I have a sheep with liver fluke and I've given her valbazen in the past and it's just not cleared it up. So I'd like to do a strong dose of ivomec plus every 10 days for 3 doses and then again at the 30 day mark to really clear it up.

I think she's going to die if I don't get this beaten down. She's so anemic and I cannot give her red cell (can't give it to sheep right?) so I want to do the most aggressive thing I can. My other 5 sheep are in perfect condition and so far the valbazen kicked the liver fluke on them.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Copper is toxic to sheep, but I believe you can give red cell. Nothing I researched said sheep can't have iron. I'd give it to her is she's on the verge of death, it may save her. And does she have a loose mineral?

I'm not sure on the wormer dosing, but I'm assuming it would go by weight as with goats?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Red Cell says to not give to copper sensitive animals like sheep.

My sheep do not have any loose minerals.... I can't find one locally that is sheep safe. I used to get a block sometimes, but the feral chickens eat a block in 24 hours and the blocks cost me $30. And seeing the huge herds around here I've talked to some folks and none of them have ever heard of giving sheep minerals. Doesn't mean I can't learn something new and give them what they need. I was just under the impression that they didn't need it.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

And I wasn't sure Ivomec plus was safe for sheep. I know ivomec 1% is... but I don't know about the plus part.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You're right, red cell is a no-no for sheep!

I just went through a bunch of forums, and most said the same thing: ivomec plus is safe for sheep at 1cc/110lbs, injected subQ. I'm thinking you can use it safely..

And yes, sheep DO need minerals, minus copper. Google sheep minerals and you'll find quite a few brands, some from tractor supply. I mean they aren't doomed without supplement, but I'm sure it's better than nothing.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Well I talked to my husband and we're going to bring her up to the pen at the house. I'll give her all the groceries she can eat, some acv (I read that's good for anemic sheep) some wormer and maybe a run of antibiotics. I feel like she never really recovered from her pneumonia she had last year. She still has a cough, but no fever and no other symptoms but the liver fluke.

I wonder if Liver fluke can cause a cough? Now I gotta go look that up.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes you can give Ivomec plus to sheep..1 cc per 50# BE AWARE!! Sheep reacte way more severely to injected then any of my goats ever did...Im talking jumping up and flipping and flopping like a fish out of water!! they lay there as dead for a few minutes...I no longer inject!! I buy ivomec plus oral sheep drench now ot use valbazen....: ) 

Give Sub Q...for anemina...you can give 50/50 ACV and water ..30 cc daily....
B 12
high protien feed, alfalfa, green browse all help rebuild the red blood cells...

Keep her calm...and hydrated....I was able to get a ewe with bottle jaw back from the brink of death with out the use of red cell....


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Yes you can give Ivomec plus to sheep..1 cc per 50# BE AWARE!! Sheep reacte way more severely to injected then any of my goats ever did...Im talking jumping up and flipping and flopping like a fish out of water!! they lay there as dead for a few minutes...I no longer inject!! I buy ivomec plus oral sheep drench now ot use valbazen....: )
> 
> Give Sub Q...for anemina...you can give 50/50 ACV and water ..30 cc daily....
> B 12
> ...


Ivomec plus is supposed to be injected? OH CRAP, I gave it orally to my goat.....


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It's best to inject ivomec plus, because when given orally it can cause internal bleeding from the parasites. It would be better to inject your ewe, but that may cause a commotion according to happybleats!

And happybleats, most sheep people said to use ivomec plus at 1cc/110 lbs, because sheep are more sensitive to it...is this true? 

For red blood cells, how about feeding veggies like spinach and kale? It would help her iron supply without overdoing it...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Well, that explains why he nearly died after the ivomec plus orally.... OMG I feel so horrible now. HORRIBLE.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> And happybleats, most sheep people said to use ivomec plus at 1cc/110 lbs, because sheep are more sensitive to it...is this true?


OOPS..yes you are correct..50KG is what I was reading which is 110#..Thank you for catching that!!!



> The recommended dose level is 1 mL of IVOMEC Injection per 50 *kg* of body weight (200 µg of ivermectin per kg).


Dayna many use ivomec and Ivomec plus orally (1 cc per 33# for goats)..and as boosters its safe..but for a anemic animal I recommend injection first..1 cc per 40# for goats...injected gives a slower more steady kill...allowing the goat to absorb the dead worms with out being over loaded causing toxicity and prevents sudden die off and detatchment from intestinal walls which can lead to bleed out...So inject first...oral booster if you choose...I have always done it injected...but from what Im learning there is benefits to both ways...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Cathy, I feel so terrible right now. I mean really terrible. I had no idea it was better to inject anemic animals. Somehow in all my reading I never ran across this. I am about ready to cry, I MADE HIM THAT SICK. You all helped me keep him alive and I couldn't figure out what the heck happened to make him spin and act like polio and it was ME. I did that to him. I made him suffer.

I am so glad I know this now about the anemia. I will never ever ever orally dose an anemic animal again. I am so very lucky I think that he didn't die.

I will make sure I inject my sheep today. Now I can't weigh her and she is underweight. How bad would it be to slightly overdose on the ivermectin plus? I think usually it is better to go a little over than under correct?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Dayna it could have been anything...please dont beat your self up...usually with toxicity from too many dead worms they get lethargic, go off feed, rumen is sluggish...bleed out would have most likely killed him so at the very least make him super weak, since anemia would have been pushed further...so he may have been acting that way from something totally dfferent..here is a link to talk about bleed out...http://goat-link.com/content/view/58/46/#.VLsLzWTF-mE

as for a slight over dose...yes..its better to get a bit too much then not enough..


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Can you give sheep vit b complex? And if so is it the same dose as for goats?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..sheep canhave B complex...5cc per 100#


----------

